# Columbus Day



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This is the 14Th yr that a long time friend J Kerr & his partner has invited me & 59 other long guns to a fun shoot - their treat - sporting clays @ Elk Creek Hunting Club in Owenton Ky ( world class - just a few yrs ago hosted the US open sporting clays ) a steak lunch - shoot - snacks then a wine tasting at Elk Creek Winery - does it get better than this ? Yes - PIKE & I stop at Buffalo Trace Distillery for a Bourbon taste on the way home - long gun & PUP - this is a life style !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

FLg - PIKE & I post under hunting - just a fact of life - family - friends & work - enter into it - but when it comes 2 lifestyle - PUPS LONG GUNS - in the season this is what my family - friends & PUPS do - right or VVrong VVe love it - U R there - how can we get the rest 2 jump in ? have 2 have the young 1's join in - the only hope 4 a GUN DOG !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful place REM.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Did fail 2 mention - 1 member of the team - shooting a pair of 1937 20 ga Holland & Holland - we all got 2 shoot them - rose & schrool engraving - R they worth 125K - YES !!!!!!


----------

